# What do I even do with HONEY?!?!?!?!



## d3veg (Nov 9, 2019)

I think it's important to teach people how to use the honey they buy... so that they buy more of course. I find it crazy their isn't a marketing board for honey which some sort of budget for promoting the product - If there is one it sucks . I'm taking things into my own hands by creating a cooking with honey series. I made sure it also looks good enough to be sharable too! It has a sponsor but this applies to any raw natural honey. Share if you like!









CLICK HERE AND LEARN SOMETHING


----------

